# A couple pics of my mill.



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

1st pic is some years back when the mill was almost new, notice the work lined up for it. 2nd pic is from last summer sawing some nice cherry logs. Sorry for pic quality some were older and scaned.


----------



## Carl Middleton (Dec 8, 2008)

By the looks of that pile behind you you got your work cut out for you


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

My first mill was a LM2000 23HP B&S. Great mill, but my back don't miss it. 

Post up some pics of some opened logs when you crack one that's really nice . . . but they are all really nice.






.


----------

